# Freqeunzumrichter



## jbilode (5 Januar 2016)

Moin Moin,
ich muss demnächst mein Kleinen Motor (0,09 KW, Cos phi =0,69, n1=1350/min n2=25/min, 0,8/0,46A) mit einem Frequenzumrichter anschließen.
Meine Frage wäre, welche Firmen sind mit FU stark im Markt eingeprägt. gibts von euch irgendwas , das ich unbedingt beachten muss??
ich danke euch im Voraus und freue mich auf jeden Hinweis.


Gruß JB


----------



## zako (5 Januar 2016)

ist Dein Motor für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet, z.B. Isolationsfestigkeit..?
Brauchst Du eine Busanbindung oder z.B. Safety?


----------



## borromeus (5 Januar 2016)

Drehzahlbereich?
Servomotor?
Kaltleiter vorhanden?
Inkrementalgeber vorhanden?

FU's: Danfoss, Lenze, Siemens, Schneider,.... aber Du solltest sicherheitshalber nachfragen ob es da jeweils was für Deinen Nennstrom gibt.


----------



## mkRE (5 Januar 2016)

Hallo jbilode, unter den stark auf dem Markt befindlichen FU Herstellern gibt es noch SEW als nennenswerten!Aus Erfahrung in Inbetriebnahme aber auch was Kundenbetreung angeht kann ich dir die empfehlen.

Zu dem Rest deiner Frage gebe bitte mal alle Daten an die du auf dem Typenschild hast auch Hersteller und Herstellungsangaben ggf..

Zusätzlich sag mal bitte was der Motor gerage Antreibt und warum er jetzt am FU angetrieben werden muss, so kann man dir ggf. noch mehr Tipps geben.

Viele Grüße

So kann mn das Thema ggf

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

moin,
ich habe ein Foto vom Typenschild beigefügt.
Der Motor dreht Momenten einen 3m langen Roll band und er ist nicht der schnellste daher will die Firma ihn mit einem FU antreiben.


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

sorry, 
Das bild war nicht dabei


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

Das ist ein Standardgetriebemotor.
Um wieviel schneller soll der Motor denn werden?
Weisst Du was er jetzt aktuell für einen Strom zieht?

Es gibt ja keine Hexen und daher hat ein 90W Motor eben nur 90W- wenn er diese Leistung jetzt schon benötigt, wirst Du mit dem FU nicht viel ausrichten.
Wäre es keine Option einfach den Getriebemotor zu tauschen mit einer anderen Übersetzung. Ist die Anforderung einfach nur zB "doppelt so schnell" oder muss wirklich die Drehzahl geregelt werden?


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo borromeus,
die Drehzahl soll überhaupt nicht geregelt werden, es reicht wenn er Doppel so schnell wie er grade ist. Mit der Leistunsg hast du Recht, es bringt gar nicht wenn er sowieso wenn er mit der Max Leistung dreht. ich weiß noch nicht was er momentan für einen Strom zieht. Übrigens der Motor ist ein 1 phasiger mit einem Kondensator.


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

Am Typenschild steht 3~.


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

ja ich weiß, aber er wurde inzwischen umgebaut und jetzt wird er als 1 Phasiger Motorkondensator betrieben.


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo jbilode,

der Motor ist für den Frequenzumrichter Betrieb geeignet das ist schon mal gut.
Aber bedenke bitte das wenn du den Motor über seiner Nennfrequenz betreiben würdest im U/f Betrieb, dann geht über 50Hz dein Drehmoment in die Knie. Das musst du dringend beachten, ob es für deine Last ausreicht ...

Bitte messe den Strom des Motors am besten bei höchster Belastung wenn es möglich ist. 

Freue mich auf deine Messergebnisse.

Der borromeus hat recht mal die Option zu betrachten den Getriebemotor zu tauschen. 
Da wäre ein Investitions vergleich sicherlich angemessen.

Rufe doch mal einige FU Hersteller an, die können dir schon ggf. einen guten Kostenvergleich geben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

jbilode schrieb:


> ja ich weiß, aber er wurde inzwischen umgebaut und jetzt wird er als 1 Phasiger Motorkondensator betrieben.



Versteh nicht wozu Du ein Typenschild hochlädst, wenn das Innenleben anders ist.
;-)

Wer baut eigentlich sowas um, so ein Getriebemotor kostet 200 Euronen neu.


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

hey,
ich habe gelesen, dass es 1 Phasige Fu`s gibt?? wäre es möglich damit den Motorkondensator zu betreiben?? Oder Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten um die Drehzahl des Motors zu regeln??


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

ich wusste es mit Dem Motorkondensator erst nachdem ich das Bild hochgeladen hatte.
weiß ich auch nicht, ich habe den Auftrag heute erst bekommen und bevor ich irgendwas mache, will ich gerne sämtliche Infos sammeln


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> der Motor ist für den Frequenzumrichter Betrieb geeignet das ist schon mal gut.



Kleine korrektur: Bei deinen Motor Angaben solltest du jedoch nicht zu weit im Frequenzbereich runtergehen nur mal nebenbei war etwas leichtsinnig meine Aussage oben 

Jedoch wenn der Motor umgebaut wurde dann schließe ich mich hier der Frage und Aussage von borromeus an.

Ich vermute ihr habt eine eigene Mechanische Werkstatt die sowas durchführen kann bzw. einen Motor umbauen kann?!
Habe damals mal in einer Fabrik gearbeitet, wo die Schlosser "Super" Typen auch Motoren umbauen konnten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Lass dich wirklich von einem Hersteller Beraten ein neuer Getriebemotor wird da wohl die beste Lösung sein.
Da kannst du dann direkt die Kosten sehen und vergleichen.


----------



## jbilode (6 Januar 2016)

ich sehe es mittlerweile auch so.


----------



## offliner (6 Januar 2016)

Was sagt denn das Getriebe, wenn Du mit doppelter Drehzahl reindrehst? Hier gibt es ggf. auch Grenzen, sonst kocht das Getriebe ab... Ansonsten, den Motor wieder 3phasig mit 87 Hz "Kennlinie" betreiben, dann kann der Feldschwächbereich zumindest etwas nach hinten geschoben werden.


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Ja genau offliner das Getriebe ist auch noch ein weiterer Punkt den man beachten sollte.

Der 87Hz Betrieb ist auch eine Lösung wie offliner schon sagte bedeutet das man so das Drehmoment bis 87Hz stabil hält. Aber mit dem Motor ist so eine Sache "bin mir da nicht sicher" den die Wicklungen des Motors bzw. die Isolationsfestigkeit wird deutlich höher beansprucht und der Motor erwärmt sich auch stärker.

offliner meinst du nicht auch besser in einen neuen Getriebemotor für seinen Anwendungsfall zu investieren als den Motor wieder umbauen sowie in einen FU zu investieren und noch Schaltschrankumbauten kalkulieren zu müssen usw.? 
_(Es gibt natürlich auch Kompakte Antriebe FU und Motor als eine Einheit)

_Viele Grüße


----------



## Mr.Spok (6 Januar 2016)

> Zitat von *jbilode*
> 
> 
> ja ich weiß, aber er wurde inzwischen umgebaut und jetzt wird er als 1 Phasiger Motorkondensator betrieben.
> ...



Diese Schaltung nennt man Steinmetzschaltung ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmetzschaltung), war früher durchaus üblich wenn keine 3 Phasen vorhanden waren.
Macht aber nur bei kleineren Motoren sinn, da die Leistung nach unten geht.
Der Motor ist im Inneren genau wie auf dem Typschild, man legt an U die Phase, an V den Neutralleiter, W verbindet man
über einen Kondensator zum Neutralleiter (oder Phase, je nachdem wierum er drehen soll). 

Nur mal nebenbei....


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Mr.Spock das wird es wohl sein was mit dem Umbau gemeint ist danke für die nebenbei Erinnerung.
_Bei diesem Schaltungsprinzip kann ich mich noch an die Ausbildungszeit erinnern, wo man sich schwer getan hat herauszufinden wie man den Motor in zwei Drehrichtungen betreiben soll _


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

Wozu macht man das ohne Not, um das Anlaufmoment zu begrenzen?
Die werden ja wohl drei Phasen am Gelände haben.


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren.Einen Grund muss es ja gegeben haben und vermute das es Betriebskosten sein konnten.Gerade bei Rollgängen die ab und an mal etwas kleines und leichtes transportieren von A nach B aber ständig in Betrieb sein müssen könnte man auf die Idee kommen (was sicher ihrgendwo sinn hatt).

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.Einen Grund muss es ja gegeben haben und vermute das es Betriebskosten sein konnten.Gerade bei Rollgängen die ab und an mal etwas kleines und leichtes transportieren von A nach B aber ständig in Betrieb sein müssen könnte man auf die Idee kommen (was sicher ihrgendwo sinn hatt).
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Hmmm, wieso vermutest Du geringere Betriebskosten? 
Auch hier gibt es keine Hexen.... P=M . w, das Gegenmoment erzeugt Stromkosten, ich denke umgekehrt, dass der Wirkungsgrad des Motors schlechter wird.

Also eher zur Schonung der mechanischen Teile, aber vielleicht weiss da ja wer mehr...


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Lese mal bitte Gründe warum die Steinmetz Schaltung angewendet wird oder wurde. Wenn nun auch 1/3 weniger Anlaufdrehmoment ausreicht für diese Anwendung dann hat wohl einer nen guten Verbesserungsvorschlag gehabt. Jetzt reicht wohl die geschwindigkeit nicht aus und so muss umgedacht werden.

Ist sicherlich logischer als die Annahme das eine Fabrik kein Drehstromnetz hat.

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo borromeus,

so jetzt bin ich mal zu Hause am PC da kann man eleganter schreiben .

Warum vermute ich geringe Betriebskosten fragtest du naja aus folgendem Grund:

Das Rollband steht bzw. richtet schon längere Zeit seine Arbeit aus vermute ich mal.
Rollgänge oder Rollbänder werden in vielen fällen ja nicht im Volllastbetrieb gefahren zumindest nicht die welche ich gesehen habe (Weil nicht voll beladen usw.). 
Und wenn das Band nun ggf. vom Antrieb her überdimensioniert war und nicht efficient genutzt wurde ggf. auch in Vollast dann vermute ich das jemand die Idee hatte das Band mal mit der
Steinmetzschaltung zu schalten.

Du sparst ja daran das der Stromverbrauch verringert wird wenn du wie schon oben geschrieben mit 1/3 Anlaufmoment auskommst, betrachte das mal so.
Du hast recht das durch die Schaltung der Motor Wirkungsgrad dann schlechter wird, trotzdem sparst du da durch die Schaltungsänderung.

_Im Teillastbetrieb hat eh jeder Direkt geschaltete Asynchronmotor einen unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgrad.Wenn ein Motor z.B. im Leerlauf betrieben wird,
hat er ja den schlechtesten Wirkungsgrad und zusätzlich schlechten Leistungsfaktor aber der Strom ist kleiner als der Nennstrom es fließt dann fast nur der Magnetisierungsstrom und ein kleiner Teil Wirkstrom.

_So das war der Grund bzw. meine Theorie vielleicht wissen wir morgen mehr und der Grund ist dann ein anderer gewesen vielleicht auch um das Anlaufmoment zu begrenzen weil Teile vom Rollband gefallen sind 
oder wie du sagtest zum Schutz der Mechanik.
Auf jedenfall möchte ich dem jbilode liebendgerne unterstützen egal welchen Grund das hat.

Viele Grüße

_mkRE
_


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

jbilode schrieb:


> ja ich weiß, aber er wurde inzwischen umgebaut und jetzt wird er als 1 Phasiger Motorkondensator betrieben.



In diesem seltenen Fall muss grundsätzlich der Betrieb von Kondensatormotoren für den Umrichter freigegeben sein.

Meine Empfehlung wären, den Motor wieder umwickeln zu lassen, auf 3 Phasen, 2 polig = 3000 rpm.


----------



## mkRE (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo WVS kannst du vielleicht sagen wie hoch der Kostenaufwand ist einen Motor neu zu Wickeln in der Größenordnung?Ist es nicht besser direkt einen neuen motor zu kaufen wo auch alle anderen komponenten für die ebtsprechende Drehzahl ausgelegt sind?!Die lager des motors usw. müssen ja auch an die höhere nenndrehzahl angepasst werden.

Gruß

mkRE

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo borromeus,
> 
> 
> Du sparst ja daran das der Stromverbrauch verringert wird wenn du wie schon oben geschrieben mit 1/3 Anlaufmoment auskommst, betrachte das mal so.
> ...



Also ich will da keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen, aber nach dem Anlauf verbrät der Motor die gleiche, wenn nicht mehr Energie mit der Steinmetzschaltung. Weiters bezweifle ich die Rechtfertigung des Aufwandes bei einem 90W Motor im Sinne einer Energieeinsparung.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo WVS kannst du vielleicht sagen wie hoch der Kostenaufwand ist einen Motor neu zu Wickeln in der Größenordnung?Ist es nicht besser direkt einen neuen motor zu kaufen wo auch alle anderen komponenten für die ebtsprechende Drehzahl ausgelegt sind?!Die lager des motors usw. müssen ja auch an die höhere nenndrehzahl angepasst werden.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Genaue Kosten kann ich dir auch nicht nennen, aber bei kleineren Leistungen (bis 3 kW?)  hast du sicher recht, da wird ein neuer Motor (wenn es den in der passenden Bauform noch gibt) wahrscheinlich billiger als ein Umwickeln.


----------



## mkRE (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo borromeus,



borromeus schrieb:


> Also ich will da keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen, aber nach dem Anlauf verbrät der Motor die gleiche, wenn nicht mehr Energie mit der Steinmetzschaltung.



Nur mal nebenbei wie kommst du darauf das der Steinmetz betriebene Motor mehr verbraucht nach dem Anlauf? Den d_ie Leistung eines in Steinmetzschaltung betriebenen Drehstrommotors liegt bei etwa 70 % der normalen Motorleistung._



borromeus schrieb:


> Weiters bezweifle ich die Rechtfertigung des Aufwandes bei einem 90W Motor im Sinne einer Energieeinsparung.



Naja wenn du einen Verbraucher übers Jahr oder auf 5 Jahre gesehen mit 90Watt betreibst oder mit ca. 60Watt , dann sparst du da schon einiges.
Aber das ist Ansichtssache und ihrgendwie nicht passend zum Thema.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkRE (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo WVS,

danke für die Info. 
Ich fragte deswegen, weil ich bei uns oft sehe wie Motoren aus dem kleineren Leistungsbereich einfach in der Tonne landen leider. 
Wär mal ne Idee Irgendwo anzufragen hab da bis dato nicht dran gedacht die ggf. komplett neu Wickeln zu lassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (7 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Naja wenn du einen Verbraucher übers Jahr oder auf 5 Jahre gesehen mit 90Watt betreibst oder mit ca. 60Watt , dann sparst du da schon einiges.


30W Mehrverbrauch bei 100% Dauerbetrieb 24/365 = 262,8kWh * 0,20 EUR ~ 52,- EUR pro Jahr

Das ist natürlich betriebswirtschaftlich ein enormer Kostenfaktor ... und da ist der Mehraufwand für Raumkühlung (bzw. Kosteneinsparung bei Raumheizung) noch nicht mal mitgerechnet ... 

Harald


----------



## mkRE (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo Harald, in fünf Jahren kannst du das Geld gut investieren  z.B. in neue Sparlampen.

Gut hast mich überzeugt daran wirds wohl nicht gelegen haben warum man den Motor umgebaut hat.(Außer jemand hat 100 solcher Motoren im Einsatz ;-))

Gruß



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## borromeus (7 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Hallo borromeus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber mkRE,

also Fakt 1: Wirkungsgrad sinkt! Ich zitiere hier mal Wikipedia: "Um die gleiche Leistung  zu erreichen, muss man einen größeren Motor einsetzen, was mehr kostet  und mehr Platz beansprucht. Zudem ist der Wirkungsgrad mit ca. 70 %  ziemlich gering. Die Steinmetzschaltung war aus ökonomischen Gründen  immer auf Motoren mit einer Leistung von weniger als zwei Kilowatt beschränkt."
heisst mit <30% erwärmst Du den Kondensator und/oder die Wicklungen.

Fakt 2: Du siehst das m.E. nicht richtig: Dass die Leistung um 70% sinkt heisst er kann die ursprüngliche Nennleistung nicht bringen. Wenn dem Motor aber eben 15Nm Drehmoment abverlangt werden wird er eine Leistung P abgeben MÜSSEN. Und nicht um 70% weniger- und das mit schlechterem Wirkungsgrad.
Vielleicht stimmt Deine Betrachtung im absoluten Leerlauf, aber bei einem 90W Motor (oder ähnlich) gibts nicht viel Leerlauf weil der sicher 1/4 der Leistung schon- in dem Fall- für das 1:~50 Übersetzungsgetriebe braucht. 

Ist das nun klarer?

PS: es kann einer mit einem 300PS Auto mit 9l/100km Verbrauch fahren, ein anderer mit einem 100PS Auto 13l/100km brauchen.
Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass der mit mehr Leistung installiert, diese auch nutzt.

Aber Deine Grundidee stimmt: wir haben letztens einen Motor gekauft 350kW (also nicht mal sehr groß), da kosteten spezielle Wicklungen, Lager, etc. doch um ein paar Tsd Euro mehr. Dieser Motor läuft aber 8760h im Jahr- der verbesserte Wirkungsrad holt das Mehrinvest in 1-2 Jahren herein (wenns wahr ist).


----------



## mkRE (7 Januar 2016)

Lieber borromeus vielleicht machen wir beide ein neues Thema auf  weil es mir immer mehr gefällt (wirklich!!),

ich glaube du hast mich Grundlegend falsch verstanden.

Ich habe doch geschrieben warum ich auf die Idee kam lese bitte weiter oben, wenn man es von der Seite betrachtet das der Motor vielleicht schon von Grund auf überdimensioniert war ist vielleicht einer auf die Spitzen Idee gekommen das auf Steinmetz umzubauen. Weil das 1/3 weniger Anzugsmoment und die kleinere Leistung für die Anwendung die wir immernoch nicht kennen vielleicht auch schon ausreichte. Es war nur eine Annahme nichts weiteres :-?.

Wenn ich Fakt 1 betrachte, dann will ich hier keineswegs gegen den Wikipedia Text ankämpfen jedoch steht da "Um die Gleiche Leistung *zu erreichen*, muss man einen größeren Motor einsetzen" aber was ist wenn mir die Leistung ausreicht also die 70% die ich mit dem Steinmetz Umbau erreicht habe, dann brauch ich ja nicht den Motor umzubauen (Weil ich da ggf. 52€ im Jahr sparen will für die Sparlampen ), die Schaltung hat doch ihren Sinn auch darin gehabt siehe Wikipedia Text " Das dritte Anwendungsgebiet sind Maschinen, bei denen so günstig wie möglich eine Drehbewegung mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit erzeugt werden soll". 
Aber auch wenn ich für den Anlauf das alte Anlaufmoment benötigen sollte und im normalen Betrieb die 70% Leistung ausreichen würde, dann Baue ich einen Anlauf Kondensator parallel zum Drehfeld Kondensator und die Sache ist erledigt. Sowas haben wir früher noch gerechnet und simuliert, ich erinnere mich immer mehr daran je mehr wir das Thema besprechen . 

Fakt 2 ist vollkommen richtig was du sagst ohne bedenken, jedoch komme ich wieder auf meine Grundidee zurück bitte sehe das von der Seite wenn ich die 15Nm Drehmoment nicht benötige.


Und im Absoluten Leerlauf ohne Getriebe stimmt die Betrachtung beim Asynchronmotor dafür gebe ich meine Hand ins Feuer ich hab hier leider keine Lastverlauf Kurven von Herstellern aber dort sieht man es am besten, wenn man nun ein Getriebe daran hat ist klar das dann schon eine gewisse Last am Motor ist.



> wir haben letztens einen Motor gekauft 350kW (also nicht mal sehr groß), da kosteten spezielle Wicklungen, Lager, etc. doch um ein paar Tsd Euro mehr. Dieser Motor läuft aber 8760h im Jahr- der verbesserte Wirkungsrad holt das Mehrinvest in 1-2 Jahren herein (wenns wahr ist).



Ich glaube es wird schon wahr sein das die Investition in 1-2 Jahren wieder hereinkommt, es kommt natürlich darauf an wie man den Motor betreibt.
Mit dem Wirkungsgrad will man ja erreichen, dass man das reingesteckte an Energie auch hinten als Arbeit so Effektiv wie möglich herausbekommt, die Materiaforschung und Entwicklung schläft ja nicht weil die Normen immer heftiger werden.Aber allgemein um den besten Wirkungsgrad eines Motors auszunutzen muss man den Motor auch am besten so Dimensionieren das er für seinen Betrieb 75% - 100% belastet wird, ansonsten bringt auch der beste Wirkungsgrad nichts als Wärmeverluste. 
Auch das Hochlaufen von Motoren kann manchmal jede Theorie umkippen weil dann Einschaltströme wieder Betriebskosten hochjagen, da ist manchmal auch besser einen Motor unbelastet Laufen zu lassen. Aber hier auch wieder abhängig vom Anwendungsfall .

Hab hier mal ein Link zum Vortrag von Lenze der ist interessant zu dem Thema Energieeffiziente Antriebssysteme im Maschinen- und Anlagenbau. _Interessant was es da so auf dem markt gibt z.B. Flussabsenkung im Teillastbereich.

_http://141.41.42.28/nifar/veranstaltg/2014-05-vdi/2014-05-lenze-energieeffizienz.pdf

Viele Grüße


----------



## borromeus (8 Januar 2016)

Lieber mkRE,

Danke für Deinen Text, aber ich klinke mich jetzt aus.... ich denke Du hast Drehmoment und Wirkungsgrad nicht ganz verstanden. Die meisten Deiner Sätze weisen darauf hin. Jeder Versuch das zu erklären sind zumindest aus meiner Sicht gescheitert. Alles Gute wünsche ich Dir!

Gruß


----------



## mkRE (8 Januar 2016)

Sorry 



> Aber allgemein um den besten Wirkungsgrad eines Motors auszunutzen muss man den Motor auch am besten so Dimensionieren das er für seinen Betrieb 75% - 100% belastet wird, ansonsten bringt auch der beste Wirkungsgrad nichts als Wärmeverluste.



75% - 100% kann auch variieren je nach Motorhersteller usw. kann auch tiefer gehen als 75%.

So nun Guten Nacht.


----------



## mkRE (8 Januar 2016)

Dir auch alles Gute.


----------



## mkRE (10 Januar 2016)

Auch wenn das Thema hier nicht mehr aktuell ist, wollte ich mal gerne ein guten Link den ich gefunden habe zeigen zum zuletzt Debattierten Thema:

http://www.hannover.ihk.de/fileadmin/data/Dokumente/Ratgeber_Motoren_Energieeffizienz_OEkodesign.pdf

Machts gut.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2016)

Das Thema Energie Klassen bei Motoren ist ähnlich wie der Normverbrauch von Autos.
Auf dem Prüfstand stimmen die Ergebnisse und im Alltag sieht es anders aus.
Ganz besonders im Umrichterbetrieb.
Ich stimme borromeus 100% zu, dass die Motorenauslegung das wichtigste ist. Asynchronmotoren haben einfach ein schmales Band in dem sie effizient betrieben werden. Deshalb findet man auch in vielen Anwendungen (z.B. Hydraulikpumpen) verstärkt Synchronmotoren (Servoantriebe).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (10 Januar 2016)

Hi,
ich gebe mal ganz kurz meinen Senf dazu, was Borromeus so nicht rübergebracht hat und mkre nicht verstanden (sorry) - die Leistung auf dem Typenschild der Maschine bezieht sich immer auf die Wellenleistung. Was die Maschine auf der elektrischen Seite braucht ist das zweite.
Die 30 Prozent weniger bei Kondensatorbetrieb stehen also an der Welle nicht zur Verfügung. Ein Drehsromnetz wie wir es kennen hat zwischen den drei Leitern um 120 Grad verschobene Sinusverläufe der Spannungen. Die theoretisch erreichbare Verschiebung des Sinusverlaufes mit einem Kondensator ist aber nur 90 Grad. Der Läufer wird also zeitlich unsauber betrieben, die Kondensatorphase ist verschieden zur theoretisch notwendigen Phase, es kommt an diieser Stelle wird der Läufer bildlich besprochen gebremst. Elektrotechnisch wird also durch eine "falsche" Induktion Energie verbraten. Das sind die unvermeidlichen Verluste, je größer der C desto schlimmer.
Der FU ist für mich geradezu ein Segen in einem Zweiphasennetz . Zwei der mittlerweile 5 :neutral: Nähmaschinen meiner Frau haben deswegen auch FUs, ursprünglich waren die Drehstrom, aber in der Wohnung muß das nicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> . Zwei der mittlerweile 5 :neutral: Nähmaschinen meiner Frau haben deswegen auch FUs, ursprünglich waren die Drehstrom, aber in der Wohnung muß das nicht.



Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee ... Bei meiner Frau sind es 4 Stück


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema hier nicht mehr aktuell ist, wollte ich mal gerne ein guten Link den ich gefunden habe zeigen zum zuletzt Debattierten Thema:
> 
> http://www.hannover.ihk.de/fileadmin/data/Dokumente/Ratgeber_Motoren_Energieeffizienz_OEkodesign.pdf



OT:
Das ist ja eine "heiße" nachgerüstete Kühlung da an den Motoren. Vor allem bei Pumpen die überhaupt nicht angeschlossen sind. 
Da müsste man auch mal nachrechnen, ob die Verringerung des Luftdurchlasses durch das Rohrgeschlängel durch die niedrigere Temperatur überhaupt ausgeglichen wird. Erinnert mich an das was bei meinem ehemaligen Chef im Elektromaschinenbau so "gezimmert" wurde.


----------



## magmaa (11 Januar 2016)

Also ich kann borromeus nur zustimmen um Effizent einen Antrieb zu betreiben ist mit sicherheit die Steinmetzschaltung die schlechteste Methode!
Angenommen der Motor war/ist Überdimensoniert und läuft nur bei 70% seiner Nennleistung, dann ist der Wirkungsgrad im Teillast sicher nicht so schlecht als würde man den gleichen Motor in der Steinmetzschaltung betreiben.


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hab mal wieder Zeit hier länger reinzuschauen.
Viele Antworten haben sich hier gesammelt und hätte auch gehofft das der Verfasser des Beitrags auch noch mal etwas dazu gesagt hätte weil mich im Endeffekt interessiert hat wofür er sich entschieden hat und ggf. auf die Frage glaube von borromeus warum man diesen Umbau gemacht hat geantwortet hätte. Schade das da nichts kam.

Blockmove genau die Antriebsauslegung ist sehr wichtig, das ist ja vollkommen richtig. Viele Maschinenbauer liefern jedoch z.B. besonders bei Transportsystemen pauschalisierte Antriebstechnik mit viel Reserven aus wo dann
die Effizienz bzw. ein guter Wirkungsgrad eines teuren Motors nicht besonders gut genutzt wird. Ich habe einige Anlagen in Betrieb genommen und sowas gesehen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo magmaa ich möchte hiermit auch die Idee mit der  Energieeffizienz bei der Steinmetzschaltung  zurücknehmen aus Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Lesern alleine schon weil der vom Beitragsverfasser abgebildete Motor eh von Grund auf keinen guten Wirkungsgrad hat.
Es war wie schon paar Mal gesagt eine Vermutung für den Fall das der Motor überdimensioniert wäre und die neue Leistung ausreichen würde.
 Ich habe einfach ohne direkte Antriebsdaten angenommen das Pzu= 90W/0,9=100W ist und den Angaben von Wikipedia bei Steinmetzschaltung entsprechend Pzu=63W/0,7=90W. 
Die Rechnung zu meinem Gedankenweg ergibt zwar weniger elektrischer Leistung aber da ich nicht alle Faktoren Drumherum kenne und keine Praxis Erfahrung nachweisen kann zu Steinmetz bleibe ich dabei und nehme die Behauptung zurück. 

P.S. Allgemein bei 70% Teillast bleibt der Wirkungsgrad je nach Motor Stabil hast recht sorry aber unter ca. 20% Teillast geht der Wirkungsgrad in beachtlich tiefe Werte da sieht die Welt bei Überdimensionierung schon ganz anders aus (Natürlich nicht bei dem Motor).

Machs Gut.


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Lieber mariob es war beinahe mal der gute Dijon Senf den du dazu gegeben hast es fehlten aber noch Details warum der Motor Zeitlich unsauber betrieben wird bzw. warum der Magnetische Fluß unterschiedlich oder was der Unterschied zwischen Wechsel und Drehfeld ist, dann wäre zumindest ich zufrieden. Wenn ein Pilot eine Cessna fliegen kann aber keine Boing 747, würde ich niemals behaupten dass er Flugzeug Grundlagen nicht verstanden hat. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## borromeus (16 Januar 2016)

mkRE, ich bleibe auch dabei und sage, dass Du das Problem nicht verstanden hast.
Es geht da nicht um Teillastbereiche sondern schlicht darum, dass ein Motor in Steinmetzschaltung einen üblen Wirkungsgrad hat.
Du meinst ein Motor mit 110kW zieht 110kW- das ist falsch, er kann 110kW bringen muss es aber nicht.
Wenn das Moment von der Welle nicht abverlangt wird, wird auch die Leistung nicht benötigt.
P=M x Omega.
Wenn das Moment aber abverlangt wird, muss der 3~Motor- wie auch der Steinmetzmotor- eben z.B. 70W an der Motorwelle erbringen. Nur der 3~ Phasen Motor macht es effektiver.
Es wäre langsam gut, dass Du Dich damit intensiv beschäftigen würdest, und nicht so einen Müll wiederholt postest.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> mkRE, ich bleibe auch dabei und sage, dass Du das Problem nicht verstanden hast.
> Es geht da nicht um Teillastbereiche sondern schlicht darum, dass ein Motor in Steinmetzschaltung einen üblen Wirkungsgrad hat.


100% ACK
Steinmetzschaltung ist ist in jedem Bereich übel. Ohne Wenn und Aber und egal ob Vollast oder Teillast.
Selbst Wechselstromkondensatormotoren sind nicht der Hit. Deshalb sind z.B. in modernen A+++ - Kühlschränken Umrichter verbaut um die Energieeffizenz zu erreichen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (16 Januar 2016)

Hi,
lieber mkre, das hier ist ein Forum, das Ziel eines solchen ist Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe und nicht der Ersatz einer Fachausbildung. Wikipedia ist für erste Erfahrungen schonmal nicht der verkehrteste Ansatz aber eben auch nur ein Ansatz, scheinbar ist das dort nicht gut erklärt oder Du hast es falsch verstanden.
Das an sich ist kein Problem, so lassen aber Deine Ausführungen schon eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz erkennen, und so wirst Du schon unsere Korrekturversuche ertragen müssen, denn so kann man sowas nicht stehenlassen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo borromeus



borromeus schrieb:


> Es wäre langsam gut, dass Du Dich damit intensiv beschäftigen würdest, und nicht so einen Müll wiederholt postest.



Danke das du es Müll nennst.



borromeus schrieb:


> sondern schlicht darum, dass ein Motor in Steinmetzschaltung einen üblen Wirkungsgrad hat.



Sage mir bitte wo ich etwas anderes behauptet habe?




borromeus schrieb:


> Du meinst ein Motor mit 110kW zieht 110kW- das ist falsch, er kann 110kW bringen muss es aber nicht.



Sage mir auch hier bitte wo ich das behauptet habe?!
Ich glaube du möchtest mich gar nicht verstehen oder liest nicht was ich schreibe.
Selbst das Rechnungsbeispiel zu meinem Gedanken weg sollte dir schon zu verstehen geben das ich den Unterschied zwischen Elektrischer und Mechanischer Leistung unterscheiden kann.



borromeus schrieb:


> Wenn das Moment von der Welle nicht abverlangt wird, wird auch die Leistung nicht benötigt.



Und hier kommen wir zum Teillastbetrieb!!
Wenn der 3 Phasen Motor nicht mit seiner Nennleistung betrieben wird, sondern sagen wir mal nur 10 -20% oder sogar im Leerlauf, dann hast du auch hier einen absolut schlechten Wirkungsgrad.
Und zusätzlich geht der Leistungsfaktor extrem in die Knie mal nebenbei!!



borromeus schrieb:


> Wenn das Moment aber abverlangt wird, muss der 3~Motor- wie auch der Steinmetzmotor- eben z.B. 70W an der Motorwelle erbringen. Nur der 3~ Phasen Motor macht es effektiver.



Habe ich hierzu etwas anderes gesagt?Ich stimme dir hier absolut zu!!
Aber was ist wenn der 3~ Phasen Motor (sagen wir mal einer mit 2kW und nicht der 90kW Motor) zu sehr überdimensioniert war oder ist was auch immer, "da" hängt es gerade bei mir das ganze ins Verhältnis zu setzen.
Mir fehlt da etwas um es klar zu verstehen daher Bitte ich dich wenn du dich damit auskennst mir es anders zu erklären.

Danke

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> lieber mkre, das hier ist ein Forum, das Ziel eines solchen ist Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe und nicht der Ersatz einer Fachausbildung. Wikipedia ist für erste Erfahrungen schonmal nicht der verkehrteste Ansatz aber eben auch nur ein Ansatz, scheinbar ist das dort nicht gut erklärt oder Du hast es falsch verstanden.
> Das an sich ist kein Problem, so lassen aber Deine Ausführungen schon eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz erkennen, und so wirst Du schon unsere Korrekturversuche ertragen müssen, denn so kann man sowas nicht stehenlassen.
> Gruß
> Mario



Hallo mariob, danke ich respektiere deine Antwort.
Tut mir auch leid wenn ich resistent klinge, dem ist aber nicht so.
Ich suche nach einer Antwort die mich Überzeugt dafür ist es doch ein Forum wo man über alles diskutieren kann, aber wenn jemand etwas behauptet was ich nicht gesagt habe, finde ich das nicht gut. 
Vielleicht erkläre ich meinen Gedanken weg schlecht dann sagt es mir bitte. 


Z.B. Beitrag 33 von PN/DP wahr sofort überzeugend.

Tut mir leid.

Viele Grüße


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Schaut mal hier im Internet gibt es einen interessanten Versuch ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsrLPm8_-Sg ) und Minute 10:03 ist ganz interessant.
Hier ist ein 40Watt Motor (Ich weiß Mechanische Leistung an der Welle) in einem Versuch. Im Steinmetzbetrieb hat der Motor eine Elektrische Leistung von 35Watt.

Wie soll ich dann hier dem Beitrag 29 glauben wenn ich den Versuch oben sehe:



borromeus schrieb:


> Also ich will da keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen, aber nach dem Anlauf verbrät der Motor die gleiche, wenn nicht mehr Energie mit der Steinmetzschaltung.



Viele Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2016)

mkRE schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier im Internet gibt es einen interessanten Versuch ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsrLPm8_-Sg ) und Minute 10:03 ist ganz interessant.
> Hier ist ein 40Watt Motor (Ich weiß Mechanische Leistung an der Welle) in einem Versuch. Im Steinmetzbetrieb hat der Motor eine Elektrische Leistung von 35Watt.



Was soll das Video zeigen?
Der Motor nimmt 33W elektrische Leistung auf. Aber wieviel mechanische Leistung wird abgenommen?
Das ist nirgends erkennbar. Und du jetzt behauptest 40W, dann ab zurück in den Physikunterricht 7.Klasse.


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo Blockmove.
Genau das meine ich man wird sofort angegriffen und erniedrigt ala "ab zurück in den Physikunterricht 7.Klasse. oder du schreibst Müll usw.".
Finde ich nicht gut!!

Lese doch mal bitte das Zitierte was ich vom Beitrag 29 eingefügt habe. Irgendwie passt die Aussage im Zitat mit dem im Versuch erkennbaren Wert nicht zusammen.

Ich weiß nicht wieviel Leistung Mechanisch in dem Moment abgegeben wird annähernd Leerlauf Leistung sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## borromeus (16 Januar 2016)

Der Beginn der Diskussion mit Dir war Betrag #23
http://www.sps-forum.de/antriebstechnik/80468-freqeunzumrichter-3.html#post607178
Darin wird behauptet, dass die Betriebskosten geringer werden.
Dann haben mehrere versucht, Dir zu erklären, dass das falsch ist, weil Du jedenfalls M x w bezahlst und den schlechteren Wirkungsgrad dazu.

Aber jetzt habe ich eine bahnbrechende Idee: wenn man das Einlassventil eines PKW-Motors verschließt, verringert sich der Verbrauch um ein Viertel (bei einem 4-Zylinder)- von der Abgasen mal ganz zu schweigen. Auf das hätten die bei Volkswagen aber auch kommen können.


----------



## Knaller (16 Januar 2016)

Also der Versuch Motor gegen Motor sagt nix aus.  Es gehört eine Drehmomenten und Drehzahl Erfassung zwischen den Antrieben und eine Strom und spannungsmessung in die Zuleitung rein.     Dann kann erstmal eine Aussage gemacht werden.     Hab da auch so einiges mit machen müssen.     Daher Motor auf einen Prüfplatz mit den entsprechenden messmitteln. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo Knaller



Knaller schrieb:


> Also der Versuch Motor gegen Motor sagt nix aus.  Es gehört eine Drehmomenten und Drehzahl Erfassung zwischen den Antrieben und eine Strom und spannungsmessung in die Zuleitung rein.     Dann kann erstmal eine Aussage gemacht werden.     Hab da auch so einiges mit machen müssen.     Daher Motor auf einen Prüfplatz mit den entsprechenden messmitteln.



Ja ich vermute deine genannte Messmethode habe ich auch mehrmals bei 3 Phasen Asynchronmotoren mitgemacht um Nennbetriebsdaten aufzunehmen usw. . 
Du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht aus reinem Interesse versuche ich mal sowas zu arrangieren am besten bei unserer Ausbildungswerkstatt.
Beide Schaltungsvarianten mit dem selben Motor vergleichen falls die dort benötigte Mittel zur Verfügung haben um variable Gegenmomente zu stellen und Messmittel.

So nun Guten Nacht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2016)

Du kannst das gerne machen.
Als ich meine Ausbildung von 81-84 gemacht habe, waren FU noch extrem selten und vor allem teuer.
Deshalb waren die verschieden Motoren und die Schaltungen viel wichtiger als heute. Wir haben die ganzen Versuche in der Berufsschule gemacht und immer schön die Lastkennlinien aufgenommen. Das waren damals langweilige Nachmittage.
Wenn du den Versuch dann mit nem FU machst, dann spiele mal mit den Lastanpassungen und den Betriebsarten (Uf oder Vektor).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mkRE (17 Januar 2016)

Hallo Blockmove leider haben wir nur den Asynchronmotor an 3 Phasen und die verschiedenen Gleichstromantriebsarten Reihenschluß,Nebenschluß usw. über die Ausbildungszeit untersucht aber 20 Jahre Später als bei dir .
Habt ihr auch die "Notschaltung" Steinmetz untersucht an einem Prüfplatz?

Ja ich weiß nicht wenns klappt ob ich an den Versuchen teilnehmen kann zeitlich gesehen.Aber erstmal gucken ob die das überhaupt erlauben .

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2016)

Ja, wir haben damals die Steinmetzschaltung untersucht.
Die Schaltung gehörte ja damals zu den Tricks wenn man eine Drehmomentreduzierung brauchte.


----------



## mkRE (17 Januar 2016)

Danke für die Info Blockmove, wir haben leider keine Steinmetzschaltung in der Praxis untersucht :sad: .
Dann wäre die Idee von borromeus eigentlich die plausibelste was die Frage angeht warum der Umbau des Motors überhaupt stattgefunden haben könnte.

Schönen Abend wünsche ich.


----------



## mkRE (17 Januar 2016)

Achso habt ihr das schon gesehen für mich zumindest neu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM3nvedSZXQ

Und schaut mal was der in seinem Kommentar unten schreibt.

So nun Guten Nacht .


----------



## borromeus (17 Januar 2016)

In dem Kommentar sind soviele grammatikalische Fehler wie inhaltliche.
Vielleicht kann sich einer der lieben Moderatorer bemühen diesen Thread zu schliessen, wir driften in Esoterik ab.
Sonst stellen wir demnächst von Drehstrom auf 1~ um, weil es ja so effizient ist.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2016)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch "freie Energie"


----------



## mkRE (18 Januar 2016)

Es ist nicht effizient weiterhin.
Bin aber nicht überzeugt bzw. habe noch nicht meinen denkfehler gefunden, dass Steinmetz in bestimmten Lastbereichen eines an 3 Phasen betriebenen überdimensionierten motors effizienter sein könnte.
Das erste Video hat mir bewiesen, dass ich dir nicht 100% glauben kann was du sagst.

Und der neue Link war informativ und habe gehofft das hier jemand anderes dazu sagt.Ich kannte das nicht.

Wenn es leute nicht geben würde die etwas ausprobieren, dann würden wir noch über Dampfmaschinen und Lochkarten sprechen!!!!

Gruß



Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2016)

Hi,
und nochmal, ich bin kein Youtube Schauer, bestenfalls dann wenn es knallt und brennt. Sowas hier z:B.: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq6T5BojXc8 Das muß man nicht ernstnehmen.
Es gibt physikalische Gesetze, diese sind, richtig bemerkt, aus Beobachtung enstanden. Das ganze ensteht auf nachvollziehbarer Ebene, das heißt auch mit entsprechendem Aufwand, den ich mir auch mit meiner nicht ganz schlechten Ausrüstung an einem Asynchronmotor nicht zutrauen würde.
Daraus entstehen mathematische Modelle. Auch für Asynchronmaschinen. Da ist nichts geheimnisvolles dran, höchstens etwas komplexes.
Sonst würde auch kein FU funktionieren, auf die Problematik Steinmetz bezogen ist Steinmetz die die Dampfmaschine oder Lochkarte oder Keule mit der Du, mkre durch Deinen Wald rennst. Wie ich schon ansprach, wir wissen und glauben nicht. Denn glauben heißt nicht wissen.
Du hast ziemlich konkret in dieser Thematik nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Du beschäftigst Dich mit den Grundlagen, die sind trocken und deswegen steinig, da gehören auch Zeigerbilder dazu. Auch da gibt es mit Sicherheit youtube Videos, besser ist da jemand der das erklären kann.
Der zweite Fall interessiert mich nur insofern das man in einem Fachforum soetwas korrigieren muß.
Nur so als Stichwort, beginnen solltest Du mit den Begriffen Leistung und Arbeit aus der Physik, ohne Dich dabei überhaupt mit irgendwelchen Motoren auseinanderzusetzen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2016)

Achja,
nochwas, ich bin nicht dafür den Thread zu schließen, zum Thema freie Energie wurde von einem einfach brillianten Menschen auf dem 32C3 ein Vortrag gehalten den sogar ich verstanden habe.
Hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuPv86im-mU
Vorsicht das Ding geht eine Stunde und ist an keiner Stelle langweilig .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## borromeus (18 Januar 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Achja,
> nochwas, ich bin nicht dafür den Thread zu schließen, ...
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Mario, ist mir natürlich auch recht, ich dachte eher das tolle Niveau dieses Forums nicht auf ein esoterisches Niveau- auch wenns nur einer der vielen Threads ist- abdriften zu lassen.
Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2016)

@mario
Also der Vortrag ist echt Klasse.
Alles ohne Manuskript und Powerpoint unabhängig vom Thema ist sowas eine Leistung.


----------



## mkRE (18 Januar 2016)

Hallo mariob und borromeus, 
ein Forum ist für mich ein Ort zu diskutieren, zu helfen und auch irrsinnige dinge zu wiederlegen ja auch das ist mir klar aber rein aus Menschlichen Gründen nicht jemanden Lächerlich machen zu wollen!
Weiterhin habe ich auch mal gesucht ob nicht bei youtube jemand einen Versuch gemacht hat zum Thema Steinmetz, dann fällt mir auf, das die Aussage von borromeus falsch war, weil ich eher der Verbrauchsmessungs Steckdose im Video glauben schenkte. 
Habe ich nicht auch das recht Ihrgendwas zu wiederlegen?! Oder nehmt Ihr beide euch das Recht und zusätzlich das Recht das Thema bzw. den Thread zu schließen?! 
Warum gabs dazu keine Fachliche Antwort?!

Sagt mir mal bitte ob ihr überhaupt verstanden habt was meine letzte Frage zum Thema war abgesehen vom Beitrag 64?
Wenn wir über Lastverläufe oder Belastungsmomente sprechen wollte ich mal Fragen ob Ihr diese Bilder schon mal gesehen habt? http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/81027/D-Mot.JPG 
Dauerhaft redet ihr mir rein das ich den Unterschied von Zugeführter und Abgegebener Leistung nicht verstanden habe usw. seit doch mal effektiver beantwortet doch mal meine Frage woher ihr darauf kommt und falls ihr mich nicht versteht dann Fragt doch einfach ich versuchs dann anders zu erklären. Ich glaube ich habe schon klar gemacht das auch für mich Steinmetz bei gleicher Leistung nicht Effizienter sein kann. 
Jedoch war meine letzte Frage schon auf etwas anderes fixiert. Selbst das zweite Video wird nicht sachlich Kritisiert sondern nur Oberflächlich und auf Grammatik was so wichtig ist in dem Fall borromeus.

Meine Vermutung ihr beide nutzt viel Energie in kürzester Zeit um mich lächerlich zu machen, die Leistung ist Beachtlich Groß aber das was dabei für mich zur letzten Frage rauskommt oder aber auch die Bemühungen mir etwas zu erklären waren nicht gerade Effektiv.Ihr habt bezogen auf meine Fragen und Aussagen einen sau schlechten Wirkungsgrad was die Qualität angeht!!  (Vielleicht könnt ihr ja gar nicht so viel Energie bringen, daher die schwache Leistung im Punkto erklären ). 

Das macht absolut keinen Spaß mehr!!


----------



## mkRE (18 Januar 2016)

Hallo borromeus kannst du auch mal ohne Mobbing?



mariob schrieb:


> Sonst würde auch kein FU funktionieren, auf die Problematik Steinmetz bezogen ist Steinmetz die die Dampfmaschine oder Lochkarte oder Keule mit der Du, mkre durch Deinen Wald rennst.



Jede Keule kann auch heutzutage im Notfall im Wald oder anderswo nützlich und effektiv sein  egal wie alt diese Waffe oder das Werkzeug ist!!!
Nur bei der Keule brauche ich dir Hoffentlich keine Hilfestellungen zu geben wie man die Anwendet?! Hier gelten in gewissen dingen auch Physik Grundlagen!!!

Guten Nacht!!


----------



## mkRE (18 Januar 2016)

Entschuldige borromeus ging an mariob.

Guten Nacht.


----------



## borromeus (19 Januar 2016)

Es war nicht meine Intention Dich lächerlich zu machen. Wenn ich schrieb dass Du "Müll" schreibst bleibe ich aber dabei.
Du versuchst mit nahezu krankhafter Akribie festzustellen, dass es irgendeinen Betriebspunkt (wenn dann nur sehr leerlaufnahe- dann kann ich ihn aber auch ausschalten, das verbraucht noch weniger Energie) in irgendeinem Versuchsaufbau einen Fall gibt wo die Steinmetzschaltung weniger Energie verbraucht als der gleiche Motor ohne Steinmetzschaltung.
Selbst wenn es diesen sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall geben würde, hat das alles nichts mit der (ursprünglich) sinnvollen Diskussion des Themenstarters zu tun, und vor allem nicht mit der realen Anwendung und ihrer Idee dahinter.
Sobald das Gegenmoment steigt verliert der Steinmetzmotor gravierend gegenüber dem 3~ Motor.

Ich nehme mit 99% Sicherheit an, dass der Umbau von 3~ auf Steinmetz erfolgte- so wie ich im Beitrag #22 und #24(!) - jetzt haben wir #75 schrieb- dass es darum geht das Anlaufmoment zu begrenzen um die mechanischen Teile zu schonen.
Seitdem füllst Du mit Theorien über Energieverbrauch einen ganzen Forumsthread- wo Dir schon der Admin nahelegt Dich mit den Grundlagen zu beschäftigen. 

Das was Du wissen wolltest wurde Dir gesagt: 

1. die Phasenverschiebung mit dem Kondensator ist nicht optimal- also sogar schlecht!
2. der Kondensator selbst verheizt natürlich auch Energie, die nicht in Drehbewegung umgesetzt wird
3. Zitat Wiki: "Der Nachteil der Steinmetzschaltung ist, dass das Anlaufmoment auf ⅓ des Motor-Nennmomentes begrenzt wird. Um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen, muss man einen größeren Motor einsetzen, was mehr kostet  und mehr Platz beansprucht. Zudem ist der Wirkungsgrad mit ca. 70 %  ziemlich gering."



> Einen Grund muss es ja gegeben haben und vermute das es Betriebskosten sein konnten.



Du nimmst nun an, dass irgendein Unternehmen Zeit investiert einen 90(sic!) Watt Motor umzubauen um Energie zu sparen!
Ich zitiere mich nun zum dritten Mal: P= M x w. Und das kostet Dich Geld. Bei schlechterem Wirkungsgrad (siehe oben) eben mehr.

Alles das wurde Dir mitgeteilt. Das zu Deiner Aussage 





> Warum gabs dazu keine Fachliche Antwort?!



Das was Du sagst, ich zitiere mich nun wieder, ist wie:


> Aber jetzt habe ich eine bahnbrechende Idee: wenn man das Einlassventil  eines PKW-Motors verschließt, verringert sich der Verbrauch um ein  Viertel (bei einem 4-Zylinder)- von der Abgasen mal ganz zu schweigen.  Auf das hätten die bei Volkswagen aber auch kommen können.



In youtube gibt es übrigens 88.000 Einträge über "Perpetuum Mobile"- aber vermutlich wirst Du nun erklären dass der zweite Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik auch nicht immer richtig ist.

So, ich weiss, ich habe es schon geschrieben, aber diesmal endgültig. Das wars für mich in diesem Thread.


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Das ist jetzt schon lächerlich.Wegen einer Idee so ein Hickhack.
Du liest nicht was ich schreibe borromeus.
Ich steh zu meiner vielleicht auch blöden Theorie aber falls du es nicht gemerkt hast, mir gehts gar nicht meinen Anfangs Standpunkt zu behaupten!!!Lese mal zwischen den Zeilen.
Und vieles hast du mir eingeredet was ich angeblich behaupte. 
Von Anfang an Sprach ich von Überdimensionierung des Original Motors (bei 90kw ist es wegen der bandbreite blödsinn hab ich längst akzeptiert).

Ich versuche es mal so:

Frage: Was ist aber wenn ein 3 phasen z.B. 2,2kW Motor extrem überdimensioniert wäre? 

Frage: Ist es richtig das der in Steinmetz geschaltete Motor so neue Nenndaten hat aufgrund seines Umbaus? 






Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

Und eine Fachliche Antwort war auf das Video bezogen.
Du liest echt nicht was ich sagte.
Und wenn wir über Zebras reden dann musst du mir nicht ein Pferd erklären denn deine Zylinder Beispiele sind nichts für mich aber trotzdem logisch.

Der rest war gut erklärt worauf ich in büchern noch selber nachgelesen habe warum das elliptische drehfeld dort entsteht usw. Ich habs verstanden aber das erklärt nicht direkt meine Frage.

Machs gut.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2016)

Wenn du einen Arbeitspunkt suchst bei dem die Steinmetzschaltung effizienter ist als die normale Beschaltung, dann betreib einen DASM jenseits des Kippmomemts. Also im Überlastbetrieb.
Sowas hat es früher zum Fahren auf Anschlag gegeben.


----------



## cindy (19 Januar 2016)

Ich denke mkRE ist auf der richtigen spur, mit dem neuen Energiesparstecker wird die Steinmetzschaltung noch effizienter!
http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/01/neue-eu-norm-energiesparstecker-werden.html


----------



## mkRE (19 Januar 2016)

cindy schrieb:


> Ich denke mkRE ist auf der richtigen spur, mit dem neuen Energiesparstecker wird die Steinmetzschaltung noch effizienter!
> http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/01/neue-eu-norm-energiesparstecker-werden.html


cindy viel erfolg mit dem Stecker.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja einen Preis dafür wenn du diese Idee präsentierst zum Thema Enegieeinsparen.[emoji1] 

Sehr gut!!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cindy (19 Januar 2016)

Ist ja nicht meine Idee


----------



## mkRE (20 Januar 2016)

Wer weiß!!Vielleicht nutzt dus ja schon zu Hause und stellst gleich im forum eine Frage warum dein Handy sich nicht auflädt .

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cindy (21 Januar 2016)

Kann sein oder feu mich einfach das ich 100% Energie spare 
Aber Spass bei Seite wir schweifen vom Thema ab


----------



## mkRE (21 Januar 2016)

Hi cinfy hast recht.Aber Spass muss auch mal sein.Aufjedefall ist der Link echt gut.

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mkRE (21 Januar 2016)

Sorry cindy natürlich.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------

